# I Love the Nineties, Spin-Off of Hilly's 80's Thread



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 19, 2008)

Time to start a thread for some 90's loving. Since I grew up in an immigrant household, I really wasn't exposed to American culture til the 90's. Plus, I am in my early 20's so for all intents and purposes, I am a 90's child

Here goes:

Power Rangers (I remember getting into debates about plot lines in the third grade)
The Spice Girls
The Calvin Klein Ads
Jnco Jeans (the ones so baggy you could fit 2 people in the legs)
Dying your hair with kool-aid
Susanne Somers endorsed thigh master and buns of steel
Atkins Diet
Those colored plastic pacifiers
Jerry Springer
The Macarena


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jun 19, 2008)

SIAMESE DREAM AND MELLONCOLLIE AND THE INFINITE SADNESS!!!!! Need I say more. Mad love for the Pumpkins.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 19, 2008)

Everything being in "Hot- Colors"!
NKOTB (naturally!)
AirWalk and Converse One star shoes
Dennis Rodman 
mini-backpacks
AOL 
overalls with one strap down
stupid looney toons shorts with their clothes backwards
cross colors
definitely Jncos!!!!!
Keds with looney toons on them (i was really into LT!!)
Caboodles
Bic pens that had crazy designs on them and would change colors when you wrote with them
BK British Knights


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 19, 2008)

"Grunge" look and Nirvana - still love them!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Everything being in "Hot- Colors"!
NKOTB (naturally!)
AirWalk and Converse One star shoes
Dennis Rodman 
mini-backpacks
AOL 
overalls with one strap down
stupid looney toons shorts with their clothes backwards
cross colors
definitely Jncos!!!!!
Keds with looney toons on them (i was really into LT!!)
Caboodles
Bic pens that had crazy designs on them and would change colors when you wrote with them
BK British Knights_

 

AAAHHH! BK's!! hahahah
I am guilty of owning one of those colored pacifier necklaces...
What about Hypercolor shirts
Stuffed animal backpack/purses...I had a teddy bear one!
SCCCRRRUUUUNCHIES!!!
Growing out your bangs and using a headband to make the little "poof"
Dr. Martens (Doc Martens) with flannel shirts=grunge
Wearing GIGANTIC tee shirts and scrunching up one side of it with a         scrunchie/or a special plastic loop..I had a sea shell shirt cincher....lol. (That was probably more early 90's)
Full House, Family Matters, Step by Step = TGIF!!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 19, 2008)

Punky Color hair dye
NKOTB FOR LIFE


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 19, 2008)

Lisa Frank
Trapper Keeper!


----------



## sinergy (Jun 19, 2008)

Beverly Hills 90210!!

Cross Colours
Z. Cavarrici 
necklaces with big pacifiers on them....what was that about??? lmao..


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh, Saved by the bell, Goosebumps, and Magic School Bus!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 19, 2008)

CLUELESS

Every-time I think about the 90's thats what I think =). I agree with the Neon Colors . Great family shows like Boy Meets World, Full House, Touched by and Angel,and Saved By The Bell  ... Lisa Frank was soooo COOL !


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 19, 2008)

Some of my 90s Favs...
Clueless for sure and the mini skirt with knee high sock trend that started
Flowered dresses
Babydoll tops
Doc Martens
Grunge Flannel shirts (this was my look back in the day, yet all my flannels were from Gap, not very grunge-y of me)
Clarissa Explains it All, Hey Dude and other Nickelodeon shows
90210
Boyz 2 Men
Slap Bracelets
Hypercolor Shirts
Z Cavaricci Hammer Pants


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jun 19, 2008)

Backstreet Boys
NSYNC
Other Boy Bands
TGIF!! (oh how I miss those shows - Boy Meets World was the BOMB! LOL)
Fresh Prince of Bel Air!
Saved By the Bell
Sweet Valley High
Are You Afraid of the Dark
Plaid 
Sanrio
Lisa Frank!
TLC
Matching everything - shoelaces, necklaces, hats, shirts, etc
Baby blue craze
Beanie Babies
Tomagotchi
K-Swiss
LA Gear lights
FILA
Dark brown/berry colored lipstick
Rollerblades
Michael Jordan
Leonardo Dicaprio - I had a MAD crush on him from Romeo + Juliet and Titanic!


That's all I could think of at the moment


----------



## KikiB (Jun 19, 2008)

Despite the fact that I was fairly sheltered and wasn't allowed to watch a lot of TV or listen to a lot of music...here goes nothing.

Music: Nirvana, Soundgarden, NKOTB, N'Sync, Backstreet Boys, Britney Spears, Spice Girls
TV: All the TGIF stuff (Step By Step, Family Matters, Boy Meets World, Sabrina the Teenage Witch), all the SNICK/Nickelodeon stuff (All That, Salute Your Shorts, Hey Dude, Global Guts and all the other game shows, Are You Afraid of the Dark, Legends of the Hidden Temple (you can actually watch YouTube episodes of it), Rugrats, Looney Tunes, etc.
The rise of Pokemon
The hottest guys of the time being Leonardo DiCaprio and Jonathan Taylor Thomas
Video Games: Well the N64 was big, as was the Super Nintendo. I remember back when the Game Boy Pocket launched, and when mine broke I got a Game Boy Colour. Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time and Chrono Trigger were HUGE in my house. 
Flowery dresses...I had many of them.
Multiple shoelaces
Lots and lots of barrettes
Stirrup leggings (WHAT WAS I THINKING?)
High-waisted jeans (not the fashionable ones of today)
GRUNGE (If you walk around here in Seattle, you can see remnants of it)
Rollerblades/skateboards
Super-flared jeans
Those pony bead geckos (total summer camp thing)
Slap bracelets
Trapper Keepers
Lisa Frank
Yes, the Macarena. Can't forget that! Too bad Who Let The Dogs Out missed the 90's by only a year. 
Those shirts that were just blocks of colour...like the top half one and bottom another...there's actually several commercials on TV that are still running from the 90's (Hungry Hungry Hippos, Moon Shoes) that evidence this.
Overalls
The darker, more brownish red shades of lipstick...*cringe*


----------



## user46 (Jun 19, 2008)

clarissa explans it all
secret world of alex mack
blossom
cabbage patch kids!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 19, 2008)

I remember a lot of crap had butterflies all over stuff


----------



## TDoll (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I remember a lot of crap had butterflies all over stuff_

 
\

YEAH! Like those shorts/silky shirts that had that loud butterfly, beetle, ladybug print all over them!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jun 19, 2008)

oh and who can't forget the Thong thong-thong-thong-THONG Song!! LOL


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 19, 2008)

Boyz II Men
Jodeci
TuPac
Snoop Dogg
Notorious B.I.G
The Nanny (Loved that show)
Friends
Living Single
Lilac lipstick e.g. Mary J Blige
Mary J Blige
Mariah Carey
Cedric The Entertainer
Steve Harvey Show
Sister, Sister
Animaniacs!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 19, 2008)

My favorite show ever...My So Called Life


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 19, 2008)

Veronica's Closet
Lil' Kim (pre-surgery)
Foxxy Brown


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 19, 2008)

Lois & Clark
Space Jam
Buffy the Vampire Slayer (late 90's i think)
Dawson's Creek
Titanic


----------



## trip75 (Jun 19, 2008)

Wearing patent leather "Bobby Browns" or AKA shiny shoes with like 5 pairs of socks to match every color on my shirt.


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_My favorite show ever...My So Called Life_

 
YES!!!! LOVED this show. Jordan Catalano **sigh**

and Tamagotchis! It was so funny when they had computerized poops.


----------



## vandael (Jun 19, 2008)

- doing the 'tootsie roll' and 'butterfly'
- the chicago bulls double 3-peat
- hanson and their 'mmmbop'
- mortal kombaaaaaaat
- NEW JACK SWING!
- rockin' skechers
- crushing on zach morris
- NY undercover & x-files
- all the WB shows: dawson's creek, felicity, roswell, buffy
- five star notebook binders
- skorts (shorts that looked like skirts. LOL)
- the fresh prince of bel-air
- home alone 1 & 2
- singing along to the 'all that' theme 
- baggy jeans and g'ed out clothing


----------



## User93 (Jun 19, 2008)

- that group called "e-type" i loved so much for some reason lol
- charles in charge
- 90210
- natalia oreiro
- macarena & tamagochi
- britney spears, oops i did it again

and soooo much more! love the thread


----------



## Hilly (Jun 19, 2008)

Remember LUGZ!
I used to rock construction boots with baggy colored jeans...of course while wearing a big ass basketball jersey! I was so butch.


----------



## n_c (Jun 19, 2008)

Omg Lisa frank stuffs was the shit!!!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 19, 2008)

Doogie Howser.....lol
Are You Afraid of the Dark? SNICK was my bitch on Saturday nights...


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Remember LUGZ!
I used to rock construction boots with baggy colored jeans...of course while wearing a big ass basketball jersey! I was so butch._


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Remember LUGZ!
I used to rock construction boots with baggy colored jeans...of course while wearing a big ass basketball jersey! I was so butch._

 
HA! Those things were so heavy too.. you literally had to LUG around in 'em! LOL..


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 19, 2008)

I remember: 

Meeting and dating the awesome man I now call my DH
Getting married
Moving overseas for the first time 
Turning 21
Big old platform shoes popular for clubbing in europe at the time
Traveling a lot
Finishing Uni
Oh, and grunge 

That wasn't that long ago.  I should remember more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Perhaps that is due to the fact that I turned 21 in the 90s


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 19, 2008)

Babydoll Dresses worn with knee high socks and the chunkiest Mary-Janes you could find
Alanis Morissette and other angry girl music of the indie rock persuasion (10 Things I Hate About You, anyone? - loved that movie *add to list*)
Wide-leg jeans reminiscent of bell-bottoms
Baby T-Shirts (ya know the short ones that showed the belly)
Boy Bands and Bubblegum Pop Music (aka Britney Spears, Christina Aguilera, Mandy Moore, Jessica Simpson, etc...)


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I remember: 

Meeting and dating the awesome man I now call my DH_

 
Lol, me too!  But we didn't get married until 2004.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 19, 2008)

This thread is too funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think that this was mentioned but do you all remember those hyperreal shirts that turned colors when you touched them.  I loved those!  Oh and what about snap braclets!?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Babydoll Dresses worn with knee high socks and the chunkiest Mary-Janes you could find
Alanis Morissette and other angry girl music of the indie rock persuasion (10 Things I Hate About You, anyone? - loved that movie *add to list*)
Wide-leg jeans reminiscent of bell-bottoms
Baby T-Shirts (ya know the short ones that showed the belly)
Boy Bands and Bubblegum Pop Music (aka Britney Spears, Christina Aguilera, Mandy Moore, Jessica Simpson, etc...)_

 
I am having flashbacks of my favourite very early 90s outfit:

Black velour, boned bustier top with a black crochet cardigan and a pair of wide leg jeans with chunky black ankle boots.

Don't forget the long straight hair in a headband, red lipstick and gold hoop earings.

Very '90210'/'Melrose Place'  lol


----------



## kobri (Jun 20, 2008)

Hmm these were my teenage years so I went through a lot of transformations. At the beginning of the 90s I was listening to NKOTB, Young MC, MC Hammerand Colour Me bad (although I seem to be the only person who remembers them), wearing Chip N Pepper shirts or Vaurnet . I then went through the whole High School grunge, My so called life phase with listening to Nirvana, Soundgarden Alanis Morisette and Pearl jam while wearing oversized cords, doc martens( or one stars or gazelles) and plaid. At the end of the 90s when I was starting Uni athletic type clothes were in (adidas and addidas type stripes on everything) and listened to a lot of hip hop, Dave Matthews band, Fiona Apple, and dance (Cotton Eyed Joe anyone) I also remember a Pauly Shore movie phase


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jun 20, 2008)

Marky Mark!!! He could get it...avec or sans les Calvins
Run DMC and the Beastie Boys 
Prince AND the Revolution aka Prince, the symbol, artist formerly known as et al
Annie Lennox
Siouxie and the Banshees
Girl Power and all hail the Union Jack attire
Titanic
MAC Russian Red (lips are still stained my first real "expensive" lippie)


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 20, 2008)

Clueless- The Movie!!! 90's fashion at it's finest


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 20, 2008)

I remember always looking forward to TGIF! "Mistar Finneyyyy!"

And do you guys remember those studded sparkly butterfly barrettes? They we're so in at the time, I had an entire collection of those. 
And uh, Alanis Morisette ( "It's like raiiiiiiiinnnnnnn"), Nirvana, boy bands, girl bands, TLC!!!!! And uh, Fresh Prince of Bel-Air, wasn't that the best show ever??!
I used to sport the overalls and the converse and the backward caps. Halloween was also all about dressing up as a punk, with the colored hair and the ripped jeans. 

Aw, I'm feeling nostalgic right now. The music, the fashion, popular culture, it all defined an era.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I remember: 

Meeting and dating the awesome man I now call my DH
Getting married
Moving overseas for the first time 
Turning 21
Big old platform shoes popular for clubbing in europe at the time
Traveling a lot
Finishing Uni
Oh, and grunge 

That wasn't that long ago.  I should remember more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Perhaps that is due to the fact that I turned 21 in the 90s*_

 
See, that's what I was thinking when I read through the posts...I don't remember much from the 90's...lol!  I do remember big old platforms though...and trying to drive in them. "I can't feel the peddle, is that the brake?"


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 20, 2008)

girls wearing baggy jeans 
and then flared jeans and full-on bell bottoms came back
TLC's Crazy Sexy Cool and the Waterfalls video
Blue colored nail polish
Space Jam (lol)
Super Nintendo
Srunchies and Jaw Clips
Smiley faces/peace signs/ying-yangs on EVERYTHING
POGS
Butterfly hairclips....


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, I remember pogs and the sparkley butterfly clips (i had a collection of them!)
Remember pleather pants? Oh the horror!

And on a side note, I remember watching my so called life and thinking I was so mature and angst ridden. I remember watching and episode about Angela wanting to have sex with Jordan. That night I wrote in my diary about sex (i was in the fourth grade) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And come on people, no love for the power rangers? I was obsessed! I even remember seeing them at Radio City Music Hall and having my classmates ask me for autographs if i met them. Woops, did I just say admit that? 

Ok, im done for now


----------



## pratbc (Jun 20, 2008)

I graduated high school in 1997, so I have many, many memories of the 90s.  Here are a few:

early 90's:
MC Hammer
Z Cavaricci's (so god-awful but all the kids were wearing 'em)
Kriss Kross 
Cross Colors
Scrunchies
Blossom and those silly Blossom hats
Scrunch socks and scrunchies to match every outfit (even worn more than 1 pair at a time)
Hyper Color shirts (only good until you washed 'em once)
Colored Denim (think Bongo jeans)
CDs

Mid 90's
Flannel shirts for that "grunge" look (in Florida summer even)
Babydoll Dresses
Espadrilles (although I think they're attempting a comeback)
Doc Martins (yes, mine even had the steel toes since I was so "tough")
Dying your hair a different obnoxious Manic Panic color on a weekly basis
pagers and having to run to pay phones to call ppl back

Late '90's
the Rave scene
wearing a tight little cut off tank top with huge baggy jeans
piercings
cell phones started becoming more popular
gas for 98 cents a gallon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I have tons more, but those are just the ones that come to mind at the moment!


----------



## Divinity (Jun 20, 2008)

Colored plastic pacifiers...ugh...and I had one!!
My So Called Life - I wanted to watch it alone always (in LOVE with Jared Leto) so I told my mom my sister was too young.  Lost that battle.
New Kids on the Block
Peachee folders
K Swiss
flannel shirts
scrunchies
Saved by the Bell
Forrest Gump
Titanic
grunge
rolled jeans and colored scrunch socks with keds
Death to the Macarena and the Electric Slide...ick!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_See, that's what I was thinking when I read through the posts...I don't remember much from the 90's...lol!  I do remember big old platforms though...and trying to drive in them. "I can't feel the peddle, is that the brake?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hear you sister!  We were living overseas and I remember some serious ankle twists on cobblestone streets.  Cobblestone + platforms = medical care.  Driving?  Forget about it.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 20, 2008)

OMG i forgot i had metallic gold pleather pants like some1 mentioned! i burned any photos of me in them. lol


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Jun 20, 2008)

Loved the 90s, still having trouble letting go lol. Half of my CD collection is made up of 90s music and most of my TV/DVD-watching time is spent watching Friends, Roseanne, Seinfeld and Buffy The Vampire Slayer. Oh and of course Clueless, a staple in any 90s girl's DVD collection. I still have a case full of Pogs under my bed and my Crimp and Curl Cabbage Patch doll is still lying around the house somewhere.


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 20, 2008)

OASIS - WONDERWALL.
BRIT BANDS
GIRL POWER (SPICE GIRSL, ALL SAINTS)
BOY BANDS.
TECHNO MUSIC
RAVE AT THE END OF 90´S, GLOWSTICKS...

SMILEY FACES!! gosh, i had yellow short, with yellow smily t-shirt and a transparent pastic belt full of smiley faces all around it.. I was like 10, so that´s ok.


----------



## trip75 (Jun 20, 2008)

FREESTYLE!!!!! OMG...I loved Stevie B, TKA, Little Suzy, Shannon!


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 20, 2008)

Tevin Campbell -- I just heard Round and Round on the radio today
And SWV -- Love Will be Right Here is my JAM!!!

(saying stuff is your Jam)


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_
And on a side note, I remember watching my so called life and thinking I was so mature and angst ridden. I remember watching and episode about Angela wanting to have sex with Jordan. That night I wrote in my diary about sex (i was in the fourth grade) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL an angst ridden fourth grader. I think a lot of people in the 90s thought they were angst ridden.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 23, 2008)

The original emo kids, huh?


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toby_is_cute* 

 
_LOL an angst ridden fourth grader. I think a lot of people in the 90s thought they were angst ridden._


----------



## florabundance (Jun 23, 2008)

in terms of hideous fashion, i distinctly remember skirt over trousers...where u actually bought it as one item...and also, fleece. but mainly the skirt over trousers, cos i cannot believe people actually were like "oh wow how ingeniously stylish".

i remember when i actually teamed my lilac skirt over trousers thing (what the hell was it called??) with a fleece jumper and some platforms.

and ye, it was as hideous as it sounds. luckily, my fashion sense improved from what it was at age 8. this is late 90s btw...'97/98


----------



## frocher (Jun 24, 2008)

Good music!!  *Sounds raspy and old, shakes fist*  Today's music just is not as good.


----------



## Arisone (Jun 24, 2008)

I miss the 90's!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going through a stage where I am trying to collect 

old 90's music, tv shows, toys etc


Grunge/Alternative: The Seattle bands: Pearl Jam, Nirvana, 

Soundgarden, Alice in Chains, Hole, Smashing Pumpkins, Garbage, 

Marylin Manson, No Doubt (Spiderwebs), Stone Temple Pilots (Plush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I love the grunge look


Rock: Sinead O'Connor (remember the Pope fiasco), The Red Hot Chilli 

Peppers (Give it Away Now!!), U2 (One), Nine Inch Nails (Pretty Hate 

Machine and the Downward Spiral.. two albums I still own and love), Prince
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Sarah 

McLachlan, Poe, Natalie Merchant (Carnival), Tori Amos (Crucify is still one of my faves!), Oasis, 

Hootie and the Blowfish (couldn't 

stand them but they were so popular)

Rap: Queen Latifah (U.N.I.T.Y), Vanilla Ice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Marky Mark, Heavy D and 

the Boyz


Reggae: Shabba Ranks, Supercat, Patra


R&B: SWV, En Vogue, Brownstone


Pop: Mariah Carey (ballads in the early years), Britney Spears:watching 

her "evolve" from  Baby Hit Me One More Time to Stronger, Ace Of Base (All

 that She Wants, I Saw The Sign!), Haddaway (What is Love?), Mark 

Morrison (Return Of the Mack), N Sync, The Backstreet Boys (Everybody!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Slang Terms: "Off the Hook", "That's Fly!", Homegirl/Homeboy

Dances: The Running Man, The Snake


Movies: Robocop, Terminator 2, Aliens (the reaction to Sigourney going 

bald), Indecent Proposal, Nightmare On Elm Street, Boys In The Hood, 

South Central, Edward Scissorhands, Batman Returns, The Child's Play 

movies, Friday The 13th, Beetlejuice, Mermaids, The Crow, Howard The 

Duck, The Garbage Pail Kids, The Karate Kid

Favorite 90's actors: Winona Ryder


Books: Sweet Valley High (I used to think these books were so scandalous..

They are nothing compared to the stuff out now like Gossip Girls), 

The Babysitter's Club, Sleepover friends, Fear Street, Goosebumps, God Are

 You There Its Me Margaret, Wifey


TV: Tiny Toon Adventures, Animaniacs, Beetlejuice (the cartoon), Are You 

Afraid of The Dark, Goosebumps (especially the dummy epsiode), VR 

Troopers, Pokemon, the Afterschool/Weekend Specials (the Mouse and the 

Motorcycle), 21 Jumpstreet (where i first fell in love with Johnny Depp, remember the theme song? 

Go 21 Jumpstreet!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Power Rangers (used to make fun of the show in school but 

secretly liked it), Felicity (wasn't a fan but I remember how popular it was), My So Called Life, 

90210, Melrose Place, The Smurfs, Tales From The Crypt, Xena
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 

Hercules, Growing Pains, Silver Spoons, Saved By The Bell, Buffy, Angel


MTV: the video jockeys, beach house, the summer concerts, when Road 

Rules and the Real World first began (before the huge reality tv craze)

Crushes: Johnny Depp, Leonardo Di Caprio (The Basketball Diaries, Romeo 

and Juliet), Videos actually being played
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Events: The second Woodstock concert, Lillith Fair, Kurt Cobain
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 

Brandon Lee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toys: My Little Pony, Cabbage Patch Kids, The Garbage Pail Kids cards 

(gum came with them), My Little Buddy

Songs: "I Wanna Sex You Up!" I cannot remember the name of the group


----------



## d n d (Jun 25, 2008)

I may be repeating previous posts but I remember:

Mood Lipstick-you know, the one that magically matched your mood and stained your lips!

Everyone would bleach their bangs and wear them puffy

Rolled up pants-remember how you would fold the bottom and then roll?

Beach/surf/volleyball style clothing-the t shirts that matched the shorts.  The short's were usually neon colored and looked like swimming trunks.  

Leggings-these are making a come back though!!!

Turtleneck shirts under any shirt

Those pleated pants like Slater wore on Saved by the Bell

Those striped burlap looking ponchos w/ the hood

Using Kool-Aid for Hair Dye-don't ask me


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Jun 25, 2008)

I was just a little kid in the 90s (born in '88) and obviously not from the US or UK so some of these might be a bit different, but I remember it well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shows: Fresh Prince, Full House, Captain Planet, Magic School Bus, Power Rangers, Sailor Moon (lol), Hey Arnold, Real Monsters, uhh... X-Men, Batman, Hulk, Iron Man, Superman cartoons, the big music show we had here called Coca Cola Ready to Roll which was the top 40 chart- went for like three hours on a sunday morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bands: Backstreet Boys, OMC!!, Spice Girls of course, Aqua, S Club 7, All Saints...
Other random stuff: CHATTER RINGS, jelly shoes, bracelets made out of the plastic things that come in the top of bottles of fizzy (coke, whatever). 

Oh, also, games: Alex the Kidd, Echo the Dolphin, all the Sonic games, crappy DOS games like Jazz Jackrabbit, Halloween Harry and Jill of the Jungle... Duke Nukem! Haha. Doom, Wolfenstein, Crash Bandicoot, the early Tekken Games, Spyro... I was a nerdy kid (still am)


----------



## captodometer (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm a child of the 80's; I was in college from 1991-1997.  For me, the decade was mostly about trying to get an education and a life.

Some of the things I remember:

the birth and death of grunge rock

The (de) evolution of rap and hip hop.  Started out with MC Hammer and Will Smith, ended up with Tupac and Biggy Smalls.

A multitude of annoying boy bands

The Spice Girls

The one hit wonders of summer 1996:
OMC-- How Bizarre
Los Del Rios-- The Macarena
White Town-- Your Woman

The birth of country-pop: Jodee Messina, Faith Hill, etc

Can y'all tell I didn't really care for the 90's music scene? I own almost no CD's from this decade.

mad cow disease
E coli 0157H7 (the Jack in the Box bacteria)
Cryptosporidium in the Milwaukee water supply

Freddie Mercury dying from AIDS

Life before the internet and cell phones

Ethnic cleansing in the country formerly known as Yugoslavia

Jerry Springer

Programming from the Fox Network that was in truly bad taste: Alien Autopsy, When Animals Attack, etc

Late Night with Conan O'Brien. And the dudes who came on after him.  And the infomercials that came on after them. No sleep for tired veterinary students
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y2K hysteria.  People hoarding toilet paper and building survival bunkers, waiting for the world to end.  Dom Perignon being crazy expensive in 1999. The Pacific Island of Kiribati was the first to ring in 2000; very understated celebration with traditional Polynesian dancers.  I remember getting up really early on what was still New Year's Eve in the US, and seeing the ABC news coverage with Peter Jennings at the anchor desk: it was pretty cool watching the world countdown across the time zones.


----------



## breechan (Jun 30, 2008)

Choker necklaces, usually black velvet with a (faux) metallic cross.

Tank tops with the lower portion of the back cut out.

Camisoles becoming super popular. 

Cookie dough ice cream becomes popular.

Baby barettes on teens, fastened to the hair above the temples.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 30, 2008)

i first think of clueless in the 90s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and animal backpacks, butterfly hair clips, lol.

than i move on to flannel, grunge, nirvana, green day (i really loved the song basket case, haha), my so called life, tupac/biggie

but i can dive into lisa frank, baby-sitters club days of my early years. i am in my mid 20s so alot of my childhood was still pretty 80s - and the early 90s were still pretty 80s

i was in high school for the end of the 90s and there was n sync, backstreet boys, titantic, all the teeny bopper stuff. i remember the skater boys were the cutest ones and the huge jeans they wore, lol.  i used to wear jeans with like stripes going down the side, they were really popular where i live. haha.

oh and the best show ever : sweet valley high. oh yes i have season 1 on dvd. oh yes i have all the seasons on VHS. i one time wrote a letter to tv guide because they were talking smack about my beloved svh. let me tell you, i did not cry when i graduated high school but i sure was sobbing on their last book when they did. svh forever!


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 30, 2008)

What??  No Teletubbies???  

I seriously walked around my entire senior year with the green one as my backpack!


----------



## Manda-la (Dec 31, 2008)

The Spice Girls and Backstreet Boys were totally my thing back then! I also remember Furbies! Thinking back those things were really freaking creepy... I loved Aqua too! Anyone remember Barbie Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And the Spiderman cartoon series I was totally into that too! Oh oh AND SAILOR MOON. I think I was about 5 when it started airing here and I'd come home from kindergarten and watch it EVERYDAY! OH AND SEGA GENESIS AND SONIC THE HEDGEHOG. OMG. That was where it was at.


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 31, 2008)

I used to love My So-Called Life


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 1, 2009)

man i loved the 90's!!!

90210 was amazing and i remember being like 13-14 when watching it and feeling oh so grown up!!

shows like saved by the bell, sister sister, california dreams, sweet valley high and hang time were also amazing!

oh and i loved the babysitters club books (still have 100's of them!) and same goes for sweet valley high and sweet valley university!

power rangers were amazing and i used to think i was kimberly the pink one!

plus all the girls at my school wore doc martins and had these little back packs made out of differnt pieces of leather. oh and we always wore those hats... bucket hats?? i had one in black velvet witha flower on it! the tv show blossom... she always wore those hats!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I used to love My So-Called Life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I got the dvd set for christmas!  It was pretty much my favorite gift!!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 2, 2009)

Office Space for sure!!! Can't forget about Heat, for the gals that know what movie I am talking about!?

Furbys...omg!


----------



## PinkFluffyDice (Jan 2, 2009)

Haha this is hilarious,some of these may only be australia relevant but eh:

melrose place
widget
my little pony
captain planet
GUMBI re-runs
Gina G
Flowy shirts/blouses with see-through puffy sleeves
The craft
Party of five
NU FLOW
s club 7
peter andre
thick cream socks with brown lace up boots
bobby socks with the folded over lace
tiny cardigans with little buttons, preferable midriff-baring
coconut oil (reef oil)
sarongs
tie dye
cruel intentions
buffy
angel
sarah michelle gellar, freddie prinze jr, julia stiles, ryan phillipe
98 degrees

I could go on foreverrr


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_SIAMESE DREAM AND MELLONCOLLIE AND THE INFINITE SADNESS!!!!! Need I say more. Mad love for the Pumpkins. _

 
i havent read the whole thread but this pretty much sums up the decade for me. i spent most of my time from 1993-1999 being obsessed with this band.


----------



## Rennah (Jan 4, 2009)

90s, for me = 

Nickelodeon's best years... Doug, All That, Kenan & Kel, Clarissa Explains it All, Rocko's Modern Life
Disney movies like Aladdin, The Lion King, etc.
Pocahontas High-Tops
Headbands
Flowered outfits
Hanson, Spice Girls, TLC, No Doubt
Barbie dolls, My Little Pony, Care Bears, Glow Worm
Little Golden Books
Yo-yos
Butterfly hair clips (once, I covered my entire head with them)
Jelly shoes
Primary school
Crooked teeth
Playing "Power Rangers" or "Spice Girls" ("I'm Baby Spice!!")
Reading babysitters club
"Tattoo" necklaces
Saved by the Bell
Lisa Frank diaries, folders, notepads, & stickers on everything
Macarena
Stick-on earrings
Full House
Steve Urkel
Gak
POGS
Smiley faces
Polly Pocket
Troll Dolls
Disney obsession (as a kid, I wore Disney character clothing whenever I could)
Watching my older brother watch the Chicago Bulls


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 4, 2009)

^^^ I wish Nickelodeon would air some of their old TV shows from the 90s from time to time. 
I was just thinking about how hilarious the original cast of All That was and how much All That has influenced my sense of humor.

I loved the Good Burger sketches. Coach Kleeton. The principal with the pimple. Ask Amanda (?). Vital Information. THe loud librarian. the kid with the huge ears i think. The lunch lady who loved peas. Repairman man man man man.

Oh the good ol' days.

And you can hardly find any decent videos online either.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 4, 2009)

Attachment 8324

Attachment 8325

Attachment 8326

Attachment 8327

Attachment 8328


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

  Ace Of Base (All

 that She Wants, I Saw The Sign!)  
 
YES!! Their album "Happy Nation- US Version" was the first CD I ever bought! I was so proud to own a CD (I used my brother's CD player- he was very cool for owning one). I was only about 7 when it came out I think. I remember that "The Sign" was #1 for 11 weeks and I loved the song (despite the lyrics making not a whole lot of sense) but wouldn't watch the videoclip coz it had couples kissing in it which was really gross to me at the time. Lol. Now I'm into mostly metal... but I still love that album.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Apr 5, 2009)

what about slam books!? I was in like.. the 6th grade at a catholic school and we got to take the slam book home (only it was called the "class journal") .. each person every weekend... but our teacher got to read it every night lol.

and uhmmmmmmmmmmmm what about those teddy bears you could color on with markers and then they went into the wash?? (that was EARLY 90s)

I totally remember pogs... weird... that throws me big time.

and i was totally the yellow ranger in 2nd grade


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 5, 2009)

Paramount lipstick and white eyeshadow haha.

(Much too young for brown lipstick in the 90s, but try and tell my 15 year old self that!)


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 5, 2009)

Sailor Moon! Come on guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I freaking loved that show.


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 5, 2009)

You guys have listed some awesome things already, haha

Did anyone have those ridiculous E.G. socks? They were like the ultimate scrunch sock. My friend had this crazy collection of them, she had about 40 pairs. Those shits were like $10 each!






^people used to scrunch them down more than that, but they were so humongous!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 5, 2009)

I remember balloon hairbows. 

Does anyone else??? They were big with cheerleaders when I was in the pee wee league!

Attachment 8331


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Paramount lipstick and white eyeshadow haha.

(Much too young for brown lipstick in the 90s, but try and tell my 15 year old self that!)_

 
i always wore brown lippie too! i had a rimmel one called coffee shimmer and it was quite a dark brown... looked bloddy terrible! i also had a l'oreal one which was the colour of dark chocolate!!! i wore it with black eyeshadow! and i thought i was really cool.. doh!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 5, 2009)

hehe. i remember lots of this stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also...
music:
tATu, Soul Asylum, Smashmouth, SNAP, Real McCoy, Nikki French, Janet Jackson, Vanilla Ice, C&C Music Factory
shows: 
In Living Color, 7th Heaven, Parker Lewis can't Lose

i wore some outfits like Cher from Cluless including the plaid skirt & thigh high stockings. 
my friend taught me to wear brown lip liner with a nude/mauve lipstick=no blending!
and yes scrunch socks usually worn 2 pairs at a time, like a white pair with a hot pink pair showing on top to match your hot pink gear!
i seemed to have many blouses with the shoulder holes (where just the top of shoulder was showing) or the ones that were sheer on the bottom half like below the chest or had sheer arms!


----------

